# proteus desempeño del ares



## michael (Feb 21, 2010)

hola pues la verdad es la primera vez que entro en la labor de hacer un tema y me perdonaran por si cometo alguna falta, bueno el tema es simple me gusta trabajar en proteus ya que es una forma eficiente de hacer mis circuitos esquematicos para despues no perder tiempo y desarrollar de una vez mis pcb's; teniendo esto claro se me precenta un problema, quiero usar los microcontroladores pic de la familia 24 para ser mas exactos el pic24fj128ag010 y su familia, a la hora de hacer la simulacion no ahy problema funciona y se desarrollar perfectamente el programa que deseo, pero a la hora de hacer el pcb tengo el problema y es que por defecto trae algunos de usus pines (patitas), configuadas de tal forma que precentan un error. si alguna persona que tenga conocimiento de como hacer para que estos tipos de integrados funcionen en el ares sin errores le estaria muy agradecido de que me lo puedan hacer saber

gracias de ante mano y epero una respuesta en la cual todos podamos aprender un poco mas de este mundo.


----------



## Vick (Feb 26, 2010)

No entendí... ¿cual es el error o que?


----------



## J_JOSE (Feb 26, 2010)

Creo entender
aver, el error que te aparece es:

*One or mero design rule (DRC) errors have been detected*
*To se a list........bla bla..*

bueno no que quiere decir esto es que el espacio entre pines es muy corto para las reglas que tiene por defecto el ares (el clearance), asi que debes cambiar el espacio, como? pues asi:
estando en ares ve a *Tools - Desing Rule Manager...*
pues te aparecera una ventana con dos pestañas, ve a  *Desing Rule* y en la parte derecha vera las opciones de *Clearances* que por defecto estan en 10th, 10th, 10th, 15th, 15th el que debes modificar es el *Pad-Pad Clearance* que esta en 10th, cambialo por un numero menor (puede ser 5th) y veras que ya no te mostrara el error
espero aver ayudado

salu_2


----------

